# How many tricks does YOUR dog know?



## Janey81 (Oct 12, 2011)

I'll have to write them out.. never counted them before! Daisy knows how to sit, stay, lay down, roll over, shake, high five, drop it, leave it, and bring me your ball. She also knows when we ask her if she wants to go on a walk because she'll get real excited and jump up and down like a kid. The only thing we're still having trouble with is, CALM DOWN! She's a smart one though! LOL To answer your question, that would make 9 or 10.


----------



## FeatherRiverSam (Aug 7, 2009)

Lets see...

Woody knows how to make me take him for a walk...

Give him a treat...

Scratch his chest...

Let him out...

Let him in...

Play fetch with him...

Pet him in just the right spot...

Feed him....

Yeah...he's just full of tricks

Pete


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

Bentley knows:
sit, down, stand, settle, roll over, shake, wave, leave it, fetch, find it, cross paws, pray, touch, close door, stay (shaky on this so we'll count it as 1/2)
So that's 14 1/2 but it's really 15 1/2 because his favorite trick is holding up his paw to make daddy feel guilty and give him a cookie, that counts, right?! LOL


----------



## Heart O'Gold (Jul 31, 2012)

Bentleysmom said:


> Bentley knows:
> sit, down, stand, settle, roll over, shake, wave, leave it, fetch, find it, cross paws, pray, touch, close door, stay (shaky on this so we'll count it as 1/2)
> So that's 14 1/2 but it's really 15 1/2 because his favorite trick is holding up his paw to make daddy feel guilty and give him a cookie, that counts, right?! LOL


Your Bentley knows a lot of cute tricks!  I especially like wave and pray! My Bentley knows sit, stay, come, lay down, leave it, drop it, off (sometimes), I think that's it. I will have to work on some cute tricks soon!


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

I taught Bentley shake first then wave was super easy, in fact I think that was the easiest trick so far.


Heart O'Gold said:


> Your Bentley knows a lot of cute tricks!  I especially like wave and pray! My Bentley knows sit, stay, come, lay down, leave it, drop it, off (sometimes), I think that's it. I will have to work on some cute tricks soon!



EDIT: To be fair, you all have lives...I'm retired so my dogs have my full attention 24/7, whether they like it or not


----------



## Shalva (Jul 16, 2008)

i dont generally teach party games (tricks) I consider all training to be tricks to the dogs ... but i took a class with cuinn (fcr) years ago and we had to shape a trick so I taught him to raise his paw when I said who wants a _______ whatever... so its great now... I get all 9 dogs in a sit stay and i have a treat and I saw "Who wants this cookie" and up shoots Cuinns paw....


----------



## kjohnstone82 (Sep 24, 2012)

Jasper knows sit, stay (not 100%), leave (not 100%) and off (not 100%)
He doesnt seem to have the knack for learning things like that, he's a little bit stupid but i love him!


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

Tricks or cues?

Basic stuff:
Sit
Down
Stand
Heel left and right
Stay (in sit, down or stand - out of sight)
Go to your bed (i.e. put your butt on your bed)
Bedtime (go downstairs)
Up 
Off
Get in (the kennel, the car, etc)
Over
Come
Here
Wait
This way (when he's off leash and he wants to go one way)
and he'll lay down on a whistle cue, too. 

Advanced:
Get your leash (i.e. find leash and bring it to me)
Get your collar (same as above but his leather collar with tags)
Get my shoes (find my shoes)
Other shoe (when he gets me the wrong one)
Doesn't have a 'cue' but when i hold his collar, he puts his head through it
'be nice". Usually used when I have a new foster puppy, just a reminder to be gentle
Gentle. 
Supper. He runs to his eating spot in the backyard.
Out of the kitchen. self-explanatory.
Touch. He'll touch his nose to anywhere I'm pointing. I'm trying to get him to "touch" the crosswalk button so i don't have to. So far a combination of "up" and "touch" seems to be working.
And he'll close doors and cupboards behind him, without needing a cue. He's gotten stuck in bathrooms and downstairs a few times 

Tricks:
Roll over
Bang you're dead #1 (he immediately drops to the ground and rolls onto his back)
Bang you're dead #2 (he dies a 'hero's death' where he flops around and staggers a bit before rolling onto his back)
Get me a beer
"Bring me"_____: the paper, a binder, a pen, my book. I can usually guide him with verbal cues if he doesn't know the word for the item. 
"Take it to______": insert person's name and he'll take it to a family member
"Bring it______": insert location (downstairs, outside, kitchen, and he'll go there). He brought my purse, my textbooks, and my binders down to the basement today. Saved me a few trips!
"Where's Blue?" will get ranger running to the front door because he thinks blue is coming up the walk way. If blue isn't there, he runs around the house trying to find him.

and he knows the names of most of his toys, so will bring me them when i ask for them by name. I think it's obvious from this post that 1) I have too much time on my hands and 2) we have bad weather and are stuck inside a lot!


----------



## kjohnstone82 (Sep 24, 2012)

OMG 'Ranger' jealous!!!!!!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Tally knows:

Speak, Whisper, Sing The Blues
Turn On/Off the light switch
Twirl & Spin
Say your Prayers
Bang (play dead)
Back up 10 steps
Go Uppy Puppy
Give Me Your Paw
Sit Pretty
Retrieve Toys by name accurately (Fribee(frisbee), toytoy* stuffed toy), ball, bone. 
Be Chewbaka ( he does his best to talk)

If you ask him "What Can You Do?", he will offer all his tricks plus his obedience commands.


----------



## Burd (Aug 11, 2011)

Ljilly28 said:


> Tally knows:
> 
> Speak, Whisper, Sing The Blues
> Turn On/Off the light switch
> ...


That's so cute! (Be Chewbaka)
How did you teach "What can you do?"?


----------



## Burd (Aug 11, 2011)

FeatherRiverSam said:


> Lets see...
> 
> Woody knows how to make me take him for a walk...
> 
> ...


LOL! I love this! Sounds like Woody's got you trained pretty good.


----------



## Burd (Aug 11, 2011)

Bentleysmom said:


> Bentley knows:
> sit, down, stand, settle, roll over, shake, wave, leave it, fetch, find it, cross paws, pray, touch, close door, stay (shaky on this so we'll count it as 1/2)
> So that's 14 1/2 but it's really 15 1/2 because his favorite trick is holding up his paw to make daddy feel guilty and give him a cookie, that counts, right?! LOL


LOL! Yes I say that certainly counts.  Bentley sounds like such a smart boy.


And Ranger! My goodness you know a lot!


----------



## Dexter12 (Feb 10, 2012)

Get Down (don't have your paws on the counter)
Come
Get in the Car
Sit
Sit like a Human
Drop it
Lay Down
Roll Over
Bang! (He falls over on to his back and plays dead)
Give Paw (left and right paw)
High Five (left and right paw)
Wave (Left and Right Paw)
Crawl
Touch 
Twirl
Jump
Weave (he weaves between my legs)
Stand up
Stand up and walk forwards
Stand up and walk backwards
Stand up and twirl
Jump
Time out! (he goes to the kitchen)
Show me poopoo. (if he was outside and did a poo and I didn't see where it was, I say show me and he walks over to it and shows me so that I can pick it up)

I'm trying to decide what to start training him to do next.


----------



## Deber (Aug 23, 2011)

Coop is good on scents as I started him as a baby looking for treats under cups. Now he will search for about 4 different items/scents hidden around the house and knows them by name. We have cookie, treat, lovie toy and keys. He knows the difference and will search until he finds it. 

Not much, but he enjoys it and was fun to teach him. After reading what other dogs know, I need to get to work!

Ranger - you are a Wonder!


----------



## Burd (Aug 11, 2011)

Dexter12 said:


> Show me poopoo. (if he was outside and did a poo and I didn't see where it was, I say show me and he walks over to it and shows me so that I can pick it up)


Oh my! How did you teach this one? Dixie would be a huge help if she could show me where she did her business as well. 
Dixie has one similar to your boy's "Time out" I tell her go to your room and she goes under my bed. :


----------



## Burd (Aug 11, 2011)

Deber said:


> Coop is good on scents as I started him as a baby looking for treats under cups. Now he will search for about 4 different items/scents hidden around the house and knows them by name. We have cookie, treat, lovie toy and keys. He knows the difference and will search until he finds it.
> 
> Not much, but he enjoys it and was fun to teach him. After reading what other dogs know, I need to get to work!
> 
> Ranger - you are a Wonder!


Right now about all Dixie knows by name is "ball". :doh: She is literally OBSESSED with it! It got stuck in a tree when threw it this morning and she ran around the yard for a while looking for it. She finally found out it was up in the tree.


----------



## Marley96 (Oct 25, 2012)

Marley knows how to sit, stay, lie down, shake paw, high five, play dead, leave it and that's it I think


----------



## mickeychick (Jul 19, 2012)

Dexter12 said:


> Get Down (don't have your paws on the counter)
> Come
> Get in the Car
> Sit
> ...


I LOVE the "show me poopoo! I'm trying to get Libs to do that one. So far, she stands and give me that "duh" look. lol


----------



## AmyMCGS (Oct 27, 2012)

At 10 months, Angel knows:
sit
wait
shake
fetch (retrieving her ball/ toy)
bounce (catching a ball bounced high mid-air)
go to bed... though she doesn't usually stay there
rings a bell on the back door when she wants to go outside
toss (catch a treat or toy tossed underhand into the air)
bye-bye (not exactly a trick, but she runs straight to the car and waits by the door when she hears this)
give kisses

My daughter is trying to teach her to catch a ball balanced on her head, and Angel CAN do it, but she doesn't really seem to like that one.

We're currently trying to teach her to wipe her own paws when she comes in, which in my mind, would be the best "trick" yet.


----------



## FeatherRiverSam (Aug 7, 2009)

AmyMCGS said:


> We're currently trying to teach her to wipe her own paws when she comes in, which in my mind, would be the best "trick" yet.


If you get that one figured out please let me know how you did it! I can get Woody to shake off the water or snow with the command shake...but I'd love to teach him how wipe off his paws!

I think my two favorites are "show me the poop" and "Be Chewbaka"

Pete


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

Dexter12 said:


> .....Show me poopoo. (if he was outside and did a poo and I didn't see where it was, I say show me and he walks over to it and shows me so that I can pick it up)


WOW this is fabulous. I have to teach this to Renny. My backyard is now totally covered with leaves....same color as his poop! I usually go out with him (with a flashlight if it's dark), but it's still difficult to find them with all the leaves!


----------



## tuckeredout (Sep 5, 2012)

Uhh.. Sit, lay down, and high five? Lol. But we're still working on it at @ 4 1/2 months old.

Great thread, though! I've been trying to think of what to teach him next and reading everyone's posts definitely gave me some ideas.


----------



## Dexter12 (Feb 10, 2012)

mickeychick said:


> I LOVE the "show me poopoo! I'm trying to get Libs to do that one. So far, she stands and give me that "duh" look. lol





Wendy427 said:


> WOW this is fabulous. I have to teach this to Renny. My backyard is now totally covered with leaves....same color as his poop! I usually go out with him (with a flashlight if it's dark), but it's still difficult to find them with all the leaves!


He learned it on his own, we were outside and I knew that he had done a poo, so I was half talking to myself and Dex "OK Dex where's your poo poo?" and he walked up to it, sniffed it and walked away. So it just became kind of a routine, ok Dex where'd poo poo and he goes over to it, sniffs it and shows me. Weird dog


----------



## Nomes (Nov 7, 2011)

Casey knows...
Sit
Down
Stay
Come (release for stay)
Stand
Jump
Wait
Ok (release for stay)
paws up (puts paws up on whatever object you point to)
Off (release for paws up....or whenever he jumps up on the counter)
Shake
High Five
Other paw (for shake and high five)
Find it
Target (touches a specific object)
Fetch
Catch (treats tossed in the air)
we're currently working on Bow

i think that's it....unless peeing on command counts as a trick :
he also knows many phrases...Go to bed, go to your rug, find your bone, find your chuckit, (all other toys are far inferior and don't deserve a name according to him  Drink your water, ( he always forgets to drink his water before he goes out to pee! :no:) and DON'T LICK THE DISHES!! He thinks he needs to pre-wash the dishes in the dish washer. :yuck: what a clown!


----------



## LilBitBit (Jan 15, 2012)

Buddy and Hiro know:
Sit
Stay
Lay down
Leave it (to include treats on both paws, we're working on the nose)
Drop it
Come on
Go to bed
Get out (useful when I'm in the kitchen or bathroom!)
Up
Down
Off

Oh, and Hiro knows Dance and Stand, but that's because he's a prancey little guy and loves to jump so we channeled it.

More tricks are pending next month when we get into housing and I have a backyard for them


----------



## colton (Jun 5, 2008)

Smart puppies you all have. 

Both dogs know the general commands but the ones that stand out are:

Cooper spins on command and back up, plus wait for my hand command before he eats, that one is really good for him because he is only 7 months old and pee on command. His favourite and he really does well at this, is seeking something out when I have hidden it. Finds it every time even up a tree, a smart boy for only 7 months I think 

Bodhi knows to ring the bell when wanting to go out, pee on command, fetch the paper, carry shopping bags and the seeking out things even when buried in the dirt or under the water. The peeing on command is the funniest because if he doesn't want to go before bed he will hide in the shadows and freeze thinking I can't see him. When I tell him again he will give this big sigh and go as if to say "whatever". Funny doggies.


----------



## eslucky (May 10, 2012)

This is such a great thread. I have to teach Daisy a new trick every week for her puppy agility class so I've gotten lots of good ideas. So far she knows:


Sit
Down
Stay
Come
Get in your bed
Get in your crate
Back - walk backwards
Crawl
Touch what I point at with her nose
Touch your ball (with nose)
Touch your shoe (plastic toy shoe)
Dry off - when she is wet from the pool she knows when we say dry off to jump up on the lounge chair and get toweled off.
Get the kitty - a favorite so she can harass our cat
Off
Leave it
Heel - not perfect with distractions
This is not nearly as much as some of the Wonder Dogs here and my only excuse is my own laziness. She loves to learn and learns very quickly.


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

Wendy427 said:


> it's still difficult to find them with all the leaves!


I went with Brooks to the dog park the other day, saw him squat, headed to where he had been and could not find it. I walked up and down, back and forth and never found it (I hate when people don't pick up after their dogs at the dog park so I really really wanted to find it....but never did).
So, that would definitely be a good trick to teach


----------



## Walnut_the_Nut (Jan 25, 2012)

Hmmmmm.
Walnut knows quite a bit of stuff, but we've trained them to be default behaviours. He's 11 months and knows:

- come
- sit
- down
- bang bang
- rollover
- rollback (to roll back around)
- go to your mat
- stop (to literally stop where he is)
- stop from far (stops and usually sits - this is to prevent him from running across roads)
- bed time (goes to his crate and waits)
- touch (for targeting)
- heel (does a turn from behind you and sits at your right)
- easy (bite gently)
- slow (slow down on walks if his head goes past my leg)
- go get it (fetch it)
- where is it? (search for it..usually doesn't give up for a LONG time)
- go back (turn around and take a few steps back)
- go to Christine (goes to my wife, usually carrying something in his mouth that I gave him to deliver) - he does the same when she tells him to come to me
- Where's christine? (looks for my wife...works both ways)
- take it (takes whatever i'm holding with his mouth)
- focus (look at me)
- drop it
- off
- no (stop doing what you're doing)
- ok (release)
- wait (don't eat until told to do so)
- up (goes from down to sit position)
- SPIN (spins clockwise)
- NIPS (spins counter-clockwise)
- Where's your nose (scratches nose)
- Paw (left paw)
- Other paw (right paw)
- reverse (walk backwards a few steps)
- shake (shake after shower to get rid of water on him) <- we try not to overdo this one, since I don't think shaking too much is good for dogs. 
-Gimmie hug (climbs on thighs and puts head on shoulder)
-Proper hug (puts two from legs between your neck, and his head above your head)
- get your toy (if he leaves a toy behind, get your toy). 


*His default behaviours include:*
- no marking on leash (default leave it)
- stop at doorways until released (ok)
- stop at stairs that lead to sidewalk by our condo (I taught this so he waits until I go down stairs while on rollerblades first)
- default "wait" when his food is served, until "ok'd"
- no jumping
- no stealing food off table when unsupervised (he got away with it only once)

*We also trained hand signals, should he lose hearing once older:*
- sit
- down
- stay
- touch (target)
- up

I think that's about it.

*edit* forgot two more:
- Go pee (pees on command - always works - this took a while to teach)
- Go poo (yup...tries to poop on command. Usually he's able to poop even just a bit)


----------



## Gwen_Dandridge (Jul 14, 2012)

Well...Maddie is almost seven months now. 
She's not as trained but
I copied your commands and am adding and deleting from that.

-come
- sit 
- sit (at a distance after being told to stay in a stand)
- down
- down (from a distance of fifty or more feet. Distance doesn't seem to matter to her, do
wn is down)
- go to your mat
- stay (to literally stop where she is as we are walking)
- crate (goes to her crate)
- touch (for targeting)
- heel (does a turn from behind you and sits at your right)
- side (heels from right side)
- easy (bite gently)
- up (find something to jump up upon)
- off (jump off something)
- go get it (fetch it)
- where is it? (search for it. does give up for a short time) 
- go to Josh or Gwen (goes to my husband or to me)
- Where's Josh? (looks for Josh)
- take it (takes whatever i'm holding with his mouth)
- focus (look at me)
- drop it
- off
- ok (release)
- leave it (don't eat until told to do so)
- get gigi, the duck, the ball, dino (has a bunch of named toys)

His default behaviours include:
- default "wait" when his food is served, until "ok'd"
- default "wait" when the crate door is opened, until "ok'd"
- no jumping


We also trained hand signals.
- sit
- down
- stay

- Do your business (pees on command)


----------

